# Hilfe-ich habe ein Seiler-Problem - wie gehe ich jetzt vor ?



## Peter H. (9 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe am Samstag eine 'letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung' der Kanzlei Seiler & Kollegen bekommen.

Es geht um eine Forderung der Telekom über 17,38 EUR zzgl. Verzugszinsen und Rechtsanwaltgebühren, die Gesamtsumme beträgt 39,11 EUR. Die Hauptforderung ist vom 02.03.2004.

Was mich wundert: Ich habe alle Rechnungen bezahlt. Wenn man mal vergißt, eine Telekomrechnung zu bezahlen, wird der Betrag mit der nächsten Rechnung eingefordert. Sollte ich die Rechnung vom 02.03. wirklich nicht bezahlt haben, sollte das mit der nächsten Rechnung erledigt gewesen sein. Mittlerweile bin ich bei Arcor und habe mit der Telekom abgeschlossen, in jeder Hinsicht. Es bestehen laut Abschlußrechnung keine offenen Forderungen mehr.

Die Forderung von Seiler ging an meine Frau, während die Telekom-Rechnungen an uns beide gingen. Wir sind zusammen als Kunde registriert.

Was mir Sorgen macht: Ich bewahre die Rechnungen nicht auf, sondern vernichte sie nach der Überweisung. Daher kann ich nicht überprüfen, was auf der entsprechenden Rechnung steht.

Meine Fragen: Wie gehe ich jetzt vor ? Was ist mein nächster Schritt ? Kann ich eine Rechnungskopie bei der Telekom anfordern ? Muss ich belegen, alle Forderungen bezahlt zu haben ?

Wahrscheinlich ist mein Fall nur einer von vielen und ich habe mir einige Threads hier durchgelesen, aber trotzdem gelingt es mir nicht, klare Schlüsse aus den anderen Fällen zu ziehen.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus für jeden brauchbaren Tip, ich kann jetzt Hilfe gebrauchen


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2004)

Hast Du mal mit Deiner örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale gesprochen?


----------



## Peter H. (9 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal mit Deiner örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale gesprochen?



Nein. Ich wollte eigentlich die Rechnung bezahlen, aber vorher mal nach Seiler über google.de suchen. Dann habe ich dieses Forum gefunden, bin kurz zusammen gezuckt und habe hier gepostet.


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2004)

Ich würde Dir raten, mal einfach bei Seiler anzurufen. Der wird Dir schon sagen können, warum er Geld von Dir will. Der einfachste Weg ist manchmal der Beste  

p.s. Ich schieb das hier mal ins OT, weil es nichts mit Dialern zu tun hat.


----------



## Peter H. (9 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde Dir raten, mal einfach bei Seiler anzurufen. Der wird Dir schon sagen können, warum er Geld von Dir will. Der einfachste Weg ist manchmal der Beste
> 
> p.s. Ich schieb das hier mal ins OT, weil es nichts mit Dialern zu tun hat.



Mich interessiert vor Allem, was es mit der Formulierung 'letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung'  auf sich hat. Was muss ich jetzt beachten ?


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2004)

Ist eigentlich logisch und tagtäglich praktiziert. Erst kommt in der Regel ein außergerichtliches Mahnverfahren, dann das hier:

http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/verfahrensrecht/gerichtliche_mahnung/


----------



## Avor (9 Juni 2004)

*
Zitat Peter H.* 


> Kann ich eine Rechnungskopie bei der Telekom anfordern ? Muss ich belegen, alle Forderungen bezahlt zu haben ?




Meine Erfahrung: Ja, man kann Rechnungskopien bei der kostenfreien Telekom-Hotline anfordern. Die Kopien selbst kosten aber ein paar Euro.
Ob sich das in Deinem Fall lohnt? 

Auch ich denke, Du solltest bei Seiler direkt anfragen. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Aber nicht per Telefon. Da hängst Du ewig in der Warteschleife und hast am Ende, falls tatsächlich einer abnimmt, doch nur ne Tussi dran, die von nix weiß. Besser - Fax. Da besteht wenigstens ne minimale Chance, daß es jemand zur Kenntnis nimmt. Ich drück die Daumen. :-?


----------



## Peter H. (9 Juni 2004)

Zoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht per Telefon. Da hängst Du ewig in der Warteschleife und hast am Ende, falls tatsächlich einer abnimmt, doch nur ne Tussi dran, die von nix weiß. Besser - Fax. Da besteht wenigstens ne minimale Chance, daß es jemand zur Kenntnis nimmt. Ich drück die Daumen. :-?



Keine Warteschleife, ausführliche Info - genau das Gegenteil ist eingetreten. Jetzt bin ich zwar nur unwesentlich schlauer, aber ich weiß jetzt, daß ich kein dickes Problem habe.

Danke für eure Tipps,


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2004)

Jetzt sind wir aber doch ein wenig neugierig: Wie kam es denn mit deiner Frau und Dir und Abschlussrechnung trotz offener Forderung und und und ...

Ein wenig Lesestoff für andere in gleichartiger Situation als Dankeschön?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

> Die Forderung von Seiler ging an meine Frau, während die Telekom-Rechnungen an uns beide gingen. Wir sind zusammen als Kunde registriert



dann hat das wohl mit eurem gemeinsamen anschluss, wo ja keine offene forderungen bestehen, nichts zu tun.

du solltest mal deine frau fragen.


----------

